# Drum Brake Kits for a 67 LeMans



## Johnnie Bozarth (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a 1967 Pontiac LeMans and am looking for drum brake kits for the front and rear of my car. Was curious what people are ordering and what would fit my car. Having trouble finding ones that say they fit my car and don't want to order the wrong thing. Thank you in advance!


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

My car is a 69, but I recently rebuilt the front and rear drum brakes. I used the AC Delco Gold/Professional wheel cylinders and shoes from rockauto.com. Everything went well with the parts, and the car stops as well as you would expect from a 60's 4 wheel manual drum brake car.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

If you cant find any for your car at Napa or the likes...ask for some for a 67 chevelle. Pontiacs are a rare breed. Disc brakes would be a much better choice, up front at least.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh, and welcome, by the way. I just noticed this was your first post. I think you will find this forum very helpful and polite. Best of luck with your project. Post a pic of your car, as I am sure everyone would like to see it!


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not too embarrased to say I have drums front and rear and they are (gasp) not even power brakes! 

I think I used rockauto for parts to rebuild them. Take some good before pictures at each step of taking them apart and just do one wheel at a time in case you need to use the other side for reference. There are several funky little springs that go just right, but its very doable.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I have non-power drum brakes too. Never had a problem stopping. With my restoration however I upgraded to a higher quality lining.
Muscle Car Brakes has everything you need.



musclecarbrakes


----------



## Minerdoug (Nov 20, 2021)

I am in the process of rebuilding the brakes on my 1967 GTO and ordered parts from opgi.com. They specialize in the GM 'A' body cars.


----------

